# Poor Superman



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

He isn't dead yet, but there is no hope for him unfortunately. Two days ago, a fungus was growing on him, and today he is almost completely covered in it and laying on his side, taking his last breaths. I am so sad that something like this had to happen to a gorgeous fish like him, but I am going to PetSmart and demanding answers from them and either get a new fish or demand money back.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I know exactly how you feel. The same thing happened with my Themis, I went out and got medication, and when I got back it was too late  How long have you had him?


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

Elsewhere said:


> I'm so sorry. I know exactly how you feel. The same thing happened with my Themis, I went out and got medication, and when I got back it was too late  How long have you had him?


He just passed away. I knew he was dying and had no way of getting medication and I've only had five days so I'm going back to PetSmart to return him. It's quite depressing because his body is covered in this gross stuff. I wonder if there was something else going on with him that I can't diagnose :/


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry!  I saw him in the diseases page but I didn't know how to help him..


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

AnimalLov3 said:


> I'm so sorry!  I saw him in the diseases page but I didn't know how to help him..


At least he's not suffering anymore....


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

BettaLover223 said:


> At least he's not suffering anymore....


:BIGweepy:

Yes. He's in a nice place now, one with no suffering and endless food. ^-^


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

AnimalLov3 said:


> :BIGweepy:
> 
> Yes. He's in a nice place now, one with no suffering and endless food. ^-^


Oh yes, I agree. I'll miss him though.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------



## bubbleslove (Nov 3, 2013)

My first betta was dying too. I firmly believe that he is in Petsmart, living happily, wanting a second chance. Never will I believe otherwise. I am so sorry for your loss, but it could have been for the best. Hope your new fish lives a better life.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## clementchee (Nov 26, 2013)

I am so sorry. =(


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

So sorry!


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

clementchee said:


> I am so sorry. =(


Thank you  I miss him so much


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

Chachi said:


> So sorry!


Thank you, I miss him so much  I wish I could've helped him before it was too late


----------

